# Brussels, a personal view.



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Brussels, my city under the sun. 'is a personal view of my city. I'm not a tourist, so I do not make pictures of the grand place, manneken pis or the atomium. But there is much more to see.

Part 1 the Marolles, a popular neighbourhood in the city center.


1. 








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9. World famous "Madame Caracole" , she sells hot snails. Delicious!








10. 








11.








12. De palaverthree








13. 








14.








15.








16.








17. Special window








18. Kindergarten, by Victor Horta:








19.








20. 








21. The daily fleemarket.








22. 








23. Color in the city








24.








25. Brusselers like to drink a beer!








26. Jef, une bière, on a soif!








27.








28.








29. The palace of justice








30. The winepalace.








31. Inside the winepalace








32.








33. A small biomarket inside








34.








Next the Boulevard Stalingrad


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

Fantastic that you can show people that there is much more in Brussels than the European Union, Le Grand Place and Manneken Pis.

This is a wonderfull area!


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

The Boulevard Stalingrad. I used to live here.


35.








36.








37.








38.








39.








40.








41. If you have something to say, please use this horn! :lol:








42. 








43.








44.








45.


----------



## Mister gaylord (Apr 13, 2009)

Vincedem said:


> Fantastic that you can show people that there is much more in Brussels than the European Union, Le Grand Place and Manneken Pis.
> 
> This is a wonderfull area!


Yes indeed !

I especially love the graffiti art everywhere, it's like the city is one big piece of art.
It makes the city so unique.


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

The city seems very pleasant and perfect for a walk during weekend. The cityscape is very beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Next part the saint Jacobs neighbourhood.



46.








47. 








48. Café Plattesteen








49. Café Fontainas








50. Le Soleil








51. 








52. 








53. Café DNA, special painting :banana:








54. Near the stock exchange, café El Metteko and the live music café. :cheers:


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Next Saint Géry, sint goriks neighbourhood.


55. Sint Goriks with café Mappa Mundo








56.








56. bis Inside the market. This is the exact spot of the first settlement of the city in the 9th century








57.








58. de gouden leeuw/le lion d'or. 








59. 








60. 








61.








62.








63.








64.








65.








66.








67.








68.








69.








70. 








71. Statue of the "zinneke" wich means bastarddog. It's the nickname the Brusselers proudly give themselves. It means that Brusselers are a mixture of different cultures, languages and races...








72.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Very interesting city 

That big horn, it really works? 

When i get to Brussels, i'll go to the big horn and say "Hell... today it is a Sun of a Beach!" The cops probably chase me. Central Europe is "all correct and meticulous" :rofl:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos of Brussels indeed; its the best thread about Brussels so far :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics, fantastic city! kay:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Brussels is very beautiful city. :cheers:


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks! Here is the next series, the neighbourhood of the fishmarket and surroundings. (Saint Catherine)


73. 








74.








75. oude graanmarkt/vieux marché aux grains will be refurbished this summer and will be completely carfree. (Photo taken while riding my bike!)








76. St Catherine








77.








78. Cityworkers are hanging flowers on the lamposts. 








79. Fishshop the northsea. An alluminium bar is outside the shop where people can taste oysters and other seafruit and drink a glas of white wine. It's always busy here!








79.bis








80. Vivam bomma, a must try!








81. Café den daringman, my favorite bar!








82.








83. De vismet (fishmarket)








84.








85. People whithout papers (immigrants whithout a permit to stay) are having an occupation.








86.








87.








88. pachecoinstitute








89.








90.








91.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic city!


----------



## !conic (Sep 19, 2007)

What a charming and vibrant city. Thank you for these wonderful pictures


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics again. Keep them coming!


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ indeed, and there are still people who keep on saying that Brussels iss ugly :hammer:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wonderful city there, I would love to visit Brussels. A question though, where is the St. Catherine church?


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful pictures and city.

Very clean too. Thanks.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> Wonderful city there, I would love to visit Brussels. A question though, where is the St. Catherine church?


It's right in the city center. West of the 'Bourse' and the 'Grand Place'.
It's not a very important, old or beautiful church. But it's a very nice end lively neighbourhood.


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Next series from de KVS (Royal Flemish Theater) to the "docksideneighbourhood". The docks are long gone...

92. Very old houses in the lakensestraat/rue de Laeken








93. The KVS is nicely renovated








94. 








95. 








96. Back of the KVS.








97. 








98.








99. 








100








101.








102.








103.








104. Sociale housing:








105.








106.








107. statue for the warpigeon.








108. Jeugdtheater bronks youththeater








109.








110.








111.








112.








113.








114. De ooievaarstraat/rue de la cigogne








115. café "walvis" at de vlaamse poort/porte de flandre 








116.








117.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Lovely thread of Brussels...lovely pics 

I went there a month ago, unfortunately in Brussels i just went to the Grand Place and to the European Union. Oh and to Delirium Cafe 
I visited Antwerp (i loved Antwerp :drool: ), Brugge and Gent too.

Lovely country. To be honest i niver thought that Belgium is soo beautiful! Worth a second visit...and a third one...and a fourth...


----------



## ced_flanders (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for these pictures, all too often I hear people say "oh you can see brussels in 1 hour, just go to the grand place, that's all there is to see"


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, it probably is _the_ sight you have to see, if you only have an afternoon, or so.
But you will miss out on a lot.


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

Andre_idol said:


> Lovely thread of Brussels...lovely pics
> 
> I went there a few month ago, unfortunately in Brussels i just went to the Grand Place and to the European Union. Oh and to Delirium Cafe
> I visited Antwerp (i loved Antwerp :drool: ), Brugge and Gent too.
> ...


I agree that Antwerp, Gent and Bruges are cities that you should see when you are in Belgium but Brussels is my favourite one.

It is the city of contrasts. It is so international and the pulse in the city is great. Brussels also feels so much bigger than it really is!


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Next part. The Zavel/Sablon and surroundings

119. Egmont en Hoorn, 








120. De little zavel/sablon








121. 








122. Egmontpark








123. 








124.








125. Egmontpalace








126.








127.








128. View at the park








129. 








130.








131.








132.








133.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

That pics of the Egmontpark make me want lay down in that grass right now


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

I went cycling last week and this is the result.

I start at the palace of justice and I cycle direction of the botanical garden.

1.








2.








3. Elevator from uptown to downtown.








4. 








5.








6.Next to the museum of fine arts, there is this statuepark.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11. The central park.








12.








13. That building is the Belgian Parliament.








14. Modern art by Arne Quinze








15.








16.








17. Vredeplein/Place de la paix








18. 








19. 








20. city of contrasts.








21.








22. hiking routes (GR)








23. Cathedral of Saint Gudule and Saint Michael.








24. A lot of people use the Villo bikes today.








25. Remains of the first walls.








26.








27.








28. contrasts








29. And a last snapshot on the way home









That's all folks!


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

nice pic's Hix! every pic is a reason more to visit Brussels again!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Yes indeed.
I think Brussels is one of the most underrated capitals in Europe.
Great parcs, fantasticc monuments, lovely historical neighbourhoods and architecture, splendid museums, fine festivals and the best beers and resto's on the old continent


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

South of the city center we find St Gilles. It`s a beautifull borough with great art nouveau houses.
As a matter of fact, I just bought an appartment there just two days ago. So I hope to move there in two months or so!

1. Café, Bar du matin. 









2. Boulevard Albert









3. Albert bis









4. 









5. Plantsoentje/Square









6. Albert ter









7. 









7.bis









8. Hoogte 100/Altitude 100 the highest point of Brussels.









9. 









10. View of Anderlecht, another part of Brussels









11. 









12. Belgians think houses like these are ordinary, I think they are nice.









13. 









14.









15.









16. Townhall of St Gillis, the sun was in the wrong direction.









17.









18. New flats near metrostation Horta









19. 









21. Entrance metro Horta









22.









24. Bareel/barriere of St Gillis









25. Church of St Gillis









26. St Gillis Voorplein/Parvis









27. Nice sunny afternoon









28.









29. This is the street where I bought my appartment.









30.









31. Isn`t this beautifull?









32. 









Thank you for your comments.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic!


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice. Better camera than mine, I guess, too.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

it's very nice when it's sunny and green.


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Yesterday, I made another stroll in my new neighbourhood. The weather was not so fine as last time.

1. Vorstse steenweg/chaussée de Forest: nice









2. Social appartmentbloc








3. 








4. 








5.








6. Is this my new house? :lol:








7. Its the Hallepoort/porte de Hal, remains of the second citywall, build in 1381








8.








9.








10.








11. Playcastle in the park.








12.








13. The kids really like this castle 








14.








15. 








16.








17.








18.









Soon more pics


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

kay: Great neighbourhood Hix! 
Nice pics. Keep them coming.


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmm, now I'm jealous. A very nice neighbourhoud you're going to live.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Fantastic pics, thank you! :applause:


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Some more pics of the surrounding of the Parvis of St Gillis

19.








20.








21.








22.








25.








26.








27.
Some bars:








28.
I like to make some publicity for the cafe de l`union








29.








30.








31.
Het volkshuis/Maison du peuple








32.








33.
Entrance of the metro station: St Gillis Voorplein/Parvis de St Gilles








34.
Pancakes and icecream








35.








36.
Brasserie Verschueren








37.








38.









Soon more


----------



## Kac_r (Aug 20, 2008)

awsome photos. i love brussel.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## Filou (May 6, 2008)

Great city!


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

39.
Culturel center of the French community, Jacques Franck








40.
Culturel center of the Flemish community, de pianofabriek








41. 
In this church you can go to mass in French, Dutch, Spanish and Portuguese.








42.








43.








44.
metro-entrance








45.
This station is decorated with the declaration of the universal human rights








46.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Cool pics again Hix! Brussels is beautiful outside the city center too.


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Some more pics:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice photo's, Hix!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice shots, the underground trains are attractive.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

One of the best cities in Europe no doubt!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Brussels looks lovely.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos kay: thanks


----------



## Bazar (Jun 5, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the pics, hix! 


Bristol Mike said:


> Nice shots, the underground trains are attractive.


Indeed, they are the new trams running underground actually.
Apart from that some new metro trains (by the Spanish CAF) are active on the network since a couple of years as well


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ New Brussels tram:











New Brussels metro-train:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

I also love the interior of the new metro


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------

